# help me to buy a slr cam under 30k



## thanseer (Nov 29, 2011)

i'm planning to buy a slr cam
my budget is 30k  

suggest me a good cam


----------



## sujoyp (Nov 29, 2011)

Please go through this old thread..prices r still similar and options too 

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cameras-camcorders/134621-dslr-around-30-35k.html

If u have any confusion u can ask us...we r there to help


----------

